# Dual dellorto dhla 48 carb set



## crazycommie (Jun 14, 2005)

These are about as high performance for a vw engine carb as you can get. I have decided to go with a different set up for my engine. The manifold is currently not for sale.
Looking for $450obo


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: Dual dellorto dhla 48 carb set (crazycommie)*

$400?


----------



## rickysinister (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: Dual dellorto dhla 48 carb set (crazycommie)*

425 shipped ?


----------

